# Monogram Font Pack



## firehousespec (Sep 11, 2008)

i am looking for standard Monogram font packs that would be available to purchase. Packs and fonts that you would see offerd in monogram magazines. I have melco design shop pro that has some monograms available. Any other suggestions.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

Most people use Monogram Wizard Plus Go to www.needleheads.com
This is the software that people use that monogram alot.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

This isn't a font pack but I've used some monograms from Embroidery Arts Embroidery Arts | Monogram Designs for Embroidery Machines | Traditional Monogramming in the Digital Age. They have some nice designs that can be purchased when needed.


----------



## firehousespec (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you. I wil check them out.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I use monogram wizard plus. Party Time and Master Circle are two of my most popular. 

I also use truetype fonts with my regular digitizing software to make "monograms". Just set your three letters individually and make the middle letter bigger.


----------



## fierra (Aug 22, 2008)

Just a question, would it be easier to use true type fonts that are already in your system or that are downloadable?


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Fierra, I am not sure if you are asking for information or if you are asking the starter of this thread a rhetorical question, I am going to answer as if you are asking for information.

When I first got started I used basic truetype fonts to do a lot of my monograms. My digitizing software converts truetype fonts to embroidery files. But then I quickly bought a program like monogram wizard.


----------



## fierra (Aug 22, 2008)

yeah...it was a question for information.
I'm doing what you did and converting the true types in my software but didn't know if this was the wrong way to go, time and money wise, for a starter. 
Thanks for the reply!


----------

